# A new version of SpywareBlaster is available - 3.3



## Lobos (Apr 30, 2004)

Update your spyware blaster

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/sbupdate.html

once you get it downloaded

It is recommended that you uninstall your current version of SpywareBlaster before installing the new version. To do this:

1.) Open SpywareBlaster and press the "Disable All Protection" link under "Quick Tasks".
2.) Close SpywareBlaster.
3.) Go to Add/Remove Programs and uninstall the entry named "SpywareBlaster v3.2"
4.) Download the latest SpywareBlaster installer from the link above and run it.
5.) Enjoy the new version of SpywareBlaster!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up, Lobos!


----------

